# Probleme mit Marquee Tag



## Bluevelvet64 (29. Feb 2008)

Hallo

Ich entwickle eine Web Applikation, verwende TomCat 6.x und JSF 1.2.
in einer JSF Seite verwende ich den HTML TAG  marquee um in einer laufleiste eine unterschiedliche Anzahl von GIF's anzuzeigen. Das funktioniert so weit, aber wenn ich die Applikation starte, dann erscheint in Explorer und Firefox zunächst nur das obere Drittel der GIF's, erst bei 2 oder 3 maligen anklicken der Seite ( reload ) erscheinen die Bilder komplett. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte. Wenn ich den marquee mit den gleichen Daten in einer HTML Seite in Apache starte, geht es sofort.

Wenn jemand weiss warum das so ist wäre ich über einen Hinweiss sehr dankbar.


----------



## maki (29. Feb 2008)

Zeig doch mal den Quelltext.


----------



## byte (2. Mrz 2008)

Marquee ist kein HTML. Wurde glaub ich mal von Microsoft fürn IE eingeführt und heute auch vom Firefox unterstützt. KA ob andere Browser das auch unterstützen.

Vielleicht hilfts ja, wenn Du die GIFs per JavaScript vorlädst?


----------



## Bluevelvet64 (2. Mrz 2008)

Hallo

habe die Lösung schon.

Muss im Marquee nur die Höhe vorgeben, schon geht es. 

JavaScript ist hier nicht die Lösung da ich da nicht diesen Marqueeeffekt hinbekomme. 

Danke trotzdem.


----------

